# recommend some hdmi cables?



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

for my new home theater i pieced together from speakers i have collecting dust.

i don't want to spend 50-70 per.

i'm looking for decent quality and 6 ft lengths.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I just use the cheap ones from PE, you can also check out monoprice

BTW you package will be going out tomorrow


----------



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks, mark.

have you tried them for hdtv, too?

i think you'd like my all-aura towers. linaeum riddons and some aura force 5.25 mids


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

buy the most affordable ones you can. its data, it gets there or it doesn't. no sense spending extra money on it.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

stockgp said:


> for my new home theater i pieced together from speakers i have collecting dust.


I use the Monoprice ones (I picked the ones with the Techflex on them, because they look nicer) between my Denon AVR-4308ci/A and Oppo BDP-83 SACD/DVD-A/Blu-Ray player for hi-def audio and video, and on my Comcast cable box, and they're just fine. (Also use the same wire from the receiver to my 46" Sony LCD.) 

No need to spend more, unless you just really like the color of the jackets on the AudioQuest ones or some of the others.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I use the cheapies from newegg.com, they've worked perfectly for me.


----------



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

i guess the biggest thing i'm looking to avoid is noise.

i've tried several sets of rca cable for this setup temproarily, including some zpa and streetwires cables i am not using, and they all seem to have noise issues. save for one pair that i ordered from blue jean cable (i think).

i even tried some on my tv, and i have some little white dots and lines and what not running through my picture.

so if the hdmi cables you guys are using are producing no noise issues, i guess i'm set with either parts express or monoprice ones


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

stockgp said:


> i guess the biggest thing i'm looking to avoid is noise.
> 
> i've tried several sets of rca cable for this setup temproarily, including some zpa and streetwires cables i am not using, and they all seem to have noise issues. save for one pair that i ordered from blue jean cable (i think).
> 
> ...


think of a usb cable. ever had to switch to a gold plated usb cable for any reasons? the data gets there, or it doesn't. just like optical.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Sex Cells said:


> think of a usb cable. ever had to switch to a gold plated usb cable for any reasons? the data gets there, or it doesn't. just like optical.


Bingo.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

I am rocking some decent looking ones I picked up at a local Frys electronic store on sale for 8 bucks per. Never an issue.


----------



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

good enough. thanks, gents


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

Here you go.

HDMI Cable, Home Theater Accessories, HDMI Products, Cables, Adapters, Video/Audio Switch, Networking, USB, Firewire, Printer Toner, and more!

I have also had good luck with the Dayton cables from PE for around the same price.


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

i love my hdmi eks knukonceptz cables. they are so fricken gorgeous that i dont mind exposing the wire. the smoke techflex with gold tracer is gorgeous and its solid construction...

top quality for sure. just the right amount. not to cheap not to expensive.

I use their eks line for optical and hdmi and couldnt be happier. got to love spring loaded optical


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

DS-21 said:


> I use the Monoprice ones (I picked the ones with the Techflex on them, because they look nicer)
> 
> No need to spend more, unless you just really like the color of the jackets on the AudioQuest ones or some of the others.


This


----------



## Dryseals (Sep 7, 2008)

stockgp said:


> for my new home theater i pieced together from speakers i have collecting dust.
> 
> i don't want to spend 50-70 per.
> 
> i'm looking for decent quality and 6 ft lengths.


Just as others have said, the partsexpress cables work fine, I have them on all the setups in the house and not a problem with a single one.

As long as you're not running any long distances, the digital signal is not effected. Impeadance on long runs can hurt.


----------



## cwells2 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have had good luck on Ebay with Audioquest HDMI's for that price. They are the best out there.


----------



## jayjaytuner (Feb 24, 2010)

monsters are pretty decent


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

Another vote for Monoprice, where I get all mine from.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Go cheap. Save your cash for DVDs. 

I install a ton of them and there's not much difference between pricey and inexpensive ones.


----------



## cwells2 (Sep 4, 2009)

Does anyone else have experience with Audioquest cables? I am using them throughout my whole system and I they do a great job.


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

It's been proven that there is no difference between cables costing $1 or $100. 

The difference is build quality.

I own pricey cables because they come with some of my purchases, but when I buy a cable I spend no more than $4. There is no difference.


----------



## Zuben (Dec 28, 2009)

I have bought about 10 cables off eBay. Cheap price, fast ship and very good qaulity cables


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I "downgraded" from the monoprice ones with the techflex to their regular cables. I liked the gold tips and techflex but they're not very flexible at all (I don't have a ton of room behind my receiver) and they didn't fit very well, they almost had to have something pushing them in all the time to keep from being loose. The new ones from monoprice are better in both respects.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

Ive spent 75$ on 6 ft cables and then i needed a simple interconnect so i bought a dayton. I have my entire setup using Daytons now. They are incredibly sturdy pieces. Great build quality. I even have the 49ft one going to my 1080P projector.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Ouch. I paid something like $25 shipped for all 6 of mine.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I can see your on Ramstein, So go to Media Markt and try to buy buy nice cables, in euro. The Dayton's are much better. I didnt cut it in half to look at a cross section. But they are sturdy which means more "Child Resistant". There is no such thing as child proof btw...


----------



## Andrew (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi ! for everyone Yes, HDMI cables can make best quality in sound and whenever you will see picture in TV , so these hdmi cables so comfort together speaker on whatever place guys say well these cables will guarantee the best picture possible. And they do. But there are also much cheaper cables that will give you the same picture quality.

Thanks for share with me !


----------



## Andrew (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi ! for everyone. Basically two "Category 1-certified cables, which have been tested at 74.5 MHz (1080i/720p), and Category 2-certified cables, which have been tested at 340 MHz (1600p)."
it's been tested at higher resolutions guaranteeing compatibility with most equipment sold out there today.
It's fine, I got mono price HDMI cables as well. 

Thanks for share with me !


----------

